# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ατύχημα Ariake

## Apostolos

To Ιαπωνικό πλοίο της Α Line "Ariake" προσάραξε ύστερα απο ξαφνική κλίση λόγω μετατόπισης του φορτίου 40 μίλια νότια του Τόκυο. Στην περιοχή επικρατούσαν ισχυροί άνεμοι και υψηλός κυματισμός. Στο πλοίο ήταν φορτωμένο με πολύ βαριά φορτία και αρχικά πήρε μια κλίση 22 μοιρών η οποία αργότερα αυξήθηκε. Δεν έχουν αναφερθεί θύματα παρά μόνο μικροί τραυματισμοί. Έχει δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη πετρελαιοκηλίδα, γεγονός που κάνει τις αρχές να υποπτεύονται καταστροφή του κύτους του σκάφους.

http://rara.jp/advectionfog/link0-0.html
http://mainichi.jp/select/today/news...40002000c.html
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/...na002000c.html
1447100.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> To Ιαπωνικό πλοίο της Α Line "Ariake" προσάραξε ύστερα απο ξαφνική κλίση λόγω μετατόπισης του φορτίου 40 μίλια νότια του Τόκυο. Στην περιοχή επικρατούσαν ισχυροί άνεμοι και υψηλός κυματισμός. Στο πλοίο ήταν φορτωμένο με πολύ βαριά φορτία και αρχικά πήρε μια κλίση 22 μοιρών η οποία αργότερα αυξήθηκε. Δεν έχουν αναφερθεί θύματα παρά μόνο μικροί τραυματισμοί. Έχει δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη πετρελαιοκηλίδα, γεγονός που κάνει τις αρχές να υποπτεύονται καταστροφή του κύτους του σκάφους.
> 
> http://rara.jp/advectionfog/link0-0.html
> http://mainichi.jp/select/today/news...40002000c.html
> http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/...na002000c.html
> 1447100.jpg


Kαλά Αποστόλη όταν το διάβασα στην σφημερίδα τα είδα όλα μιλάμε.Τώρα αυτό το πλοίο συμφέρει να ανελκυστεί και να επισκευαστεί η να βγει *ολική απώλεια* και να πάει για σκράπ?

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν νομίζω οι Ιαπωνικές αρχές να το αφήσουν εκει...
Φυσικα αν το ανελκύσουν θα παει για σκραπ

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Δέν νομίζω οι Ιαπωνικές αρχές να το αφήσουν εκει...
> Φυσικα αν το ανελκύσουν θα παει για σκραπ


 
Οι σοβαρές χώρες έτσι κάνουν!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Τόσο εύκολα τα στέλνουν εκεί τα πλοία για σκράπ?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν Μάνο μου το μπατάρισμα, σχεδόν βούλιαγμα, καταστροφή γάστρας και μηχανών ειναι εύκολο πράμα τότε τι να πω!

----------


## opelmanos

Εντάξει αν είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ζημιά δεν το συζητω.Αλλά αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να ρίξει λεφτά για να το φτιάξει το πλοίο θα γίνει καινούργιο.Ως γνωστόν όλα γίνονται και όλα φτιάχνουν αρκεί να υπάρχει χρήμα

----------


## douzoune

Απόστολε για τί ηλικίας πλοίο μιλάμε??? (με τα ιαπωνικά παραπάνω δεν έβγαλα άκρη... :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Apostolos

Του 1995 το εργαλείο και άντεχε...
http://blog-imgs-31.fc2.com/k/a/i/ka...rry-Ariake.jpg
http://blog-imgs-31.fc2.com/k/a/i/ka...y-Ariake-2.jpg

Έχω να ακούσω ναύαγιο Εγ/Ογ στην Ιαπωνία για πάνω απο 20 χρόνια. Συνήθως ρέντα στα βουλιάγματα Ιαπωνικών έχουν τα μετέπειτα αφεντικά τους οι Φιλιππινέζοι

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά τί έγινε τελικά με αυτό το πλοίο?Ανελκύστηκε άπό το σημείο του ατυχήματος η ακόμα παραμένει εκεί,έχει κανένας κάποια πληροφορρία ?

----------


## samurai

Κόπηκε στα δυο επί τόπου στα τέλη Μαρτίου και βγήκε ολική απώλεια.:cry:
Δυστυχώς, άργησαν να το απομακρύνουν απο το σημείο με αποτέλεσμα μετά απο κάποια νέα κακοκαιρία το πλοίο να πληγεί ξανά απο μεγάλα κύματα και να κοπεί στα δυο. ¶σχημο τέλος για ενα πραγματικά ωραίο και νέο σχετικά πλοίο!

----------

